# RR: 25. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Solti (cond.), Flagstad, Nilsson, Hotter, London, Windgassen, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1965)










2.	Krauss (cond.), Hotter, Windgassen, Varnay, Vinay, Kuen, Litz, Stolze, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1953)










3.	Keilberth (cond.), Hotter, Windgassen, Neidlinger, Vinay, Kuen, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1955)










4.	Böhm (cond.), Nilsson, Rysanek, Adam, Talvela, Siebert, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1967)










5.	Karajan (cond.), Vickers, Stewart, Thomas, Janowitz, Dernesch, Crespin, Brilloth, Talvela, Ridderbusch, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Deutsche Oper Chorus	(1970)










6.	Barenboim (cond.), Tomlinson, Jerusalem, Evans, Svendén, Kang, Von Kannen, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1992)










7.	Furtwängler (cond.), Mödl, Suthaus, Windgassen, Frantz, Neidlinger, Jurinac, Italian Radio Symphony Orchestra Rome & Chorus	(1953)










8.	Boulez (cond.), McIntyre, Jones, Jung, Hofmann, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1980)










9.	Janowski (cond.), Adam, Kollo, Altmeyer, Nimsgern, Jerusalem, Staatskapelle Dresden, Dresden State Opera Chorus	(1983)










10.	Knappertsbusch (cond.), Varney, Neidlinger, Windgassen, Hotter, Greindl, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1956)










DVDs: 
1. Boulez (cond.), Chéreau (dir.), McIntyre, Jones, Zednik, Hofmann, Jung, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1980)

2. Barenboim (cond.), Kupfer (dir.), Jerusalem, King, Von Kannen, Evans, Tomlinson, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1992)

3. Levine (cond.), Schenk (dir.), Jerusalem, Behrens, Morris, Salminen, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1990) 
*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Solti (cond.), Flagstad, Nilsson, Hotter, London, Windgassen, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1965)
2.	Krauss (cond.), Hotter, Windgassen, Varnay, Vinay, Kuen, Litz, Stolze, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1953)
3.	Keilberth (cond.), Hotter, Windgassen, Neidlinger, Vinay, Kuen, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1955)
4.	Böhm (cond.), Nilsson, Rysanek, Adam, Talvela, Siebert, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1967)
5.	Karajan (cond.), Vickers, Stewart, Thomas, Janowitz, Dernesch, Crespin, Brilloth, Talvela, Ridderbusch, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Deutsche Oper Chorus	(1970)
6.	Barenboim (cond.), Tomlinson, Jerusalem, Evans, Svendén, Kang, Von Kannen, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1992)
7.	Furtwängler (cond.), Mödl, Suthaus, Windgassen, Frantz, Neidlinger, Jurinac, Italian Radio Symphony Orchestra Rome & Chorus	(1953)
8.	Boulez (cond.), McIntyre, Jones, Jung, Hofmann, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1980)
9.	Janowski (cond.), Adam, Kollo, Altmeyer, Nimsgern, Jerusalem, Staatskapelle Dresden, Dresden State Opera Chorus	(1983)
10.	Knappertsbusch (cond.), Varney, Neidlinger, Windgassen, Hotter, Greindl, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1956)

DVDs: 
1. Boulez (cond.), Chéreau (dir.), McIntyre, Jones, Zednik, Hofmann, Jung, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1980)	
2. Barenboim (cond.), Kupfer (dir.), Jerusalem, King, Von Kannen, Evans, Tomlinson, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1992) 
3. Levine (cond.), Schenk (dir.), Jerusalem, Behrens, Morris, Salminen, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1990)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

